# Seriously no other idea's on LGD, come on people!



## 77Herford (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, some may know I recently lost my young dogs to Pitbulls that got out of their pen on another farm.  Though they are dead now, there is still the concern of Coyotes and Dogs.  My wife wants something beefier than Great Pyrenees so I'm open to idea's.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Kuvacz

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuvasz




> Temperament
> 
> The Kuvasz is an intelligent dog and is often described as having a clownish sense of humor which can last throughout their adolescence and into adulthood.[2] They are intensely loyal yet patient pets who appreciate attention but may also be somewhat aloof or independent, as well as thoroughly cunning, particularly with strangers. They rank 42nd in Stanley Coren's The Intelligence of Dogs. This misconception is due in part to the centuries of imprinting this breed to "think on its own without instruction". They are hard wired with a different type of thought process and are happiest when they are "working/guarding" their flock and not performing tricks. They are always on the job and require an experienced dog handler/trainer. In keeping with their origins as a livestock guardian, Kuvaszok are known to be fierce protectors of their families. Given their intelligence, constant awareness of their surroundings, as well as their size and strength, they can be quite impressive in this role. A Kuvasz should be courageous, disciplined and stable, while hyperactivity, nervousness and shyness are to be faulted.
> 
> The combination of intelligence, independence and protectiveness make obedience training and socialization necessities. Furthermore, despite their intelligence, they should not be perceived as easily trained.* Their independent personalities can make training a difficult task which can wear on the patience of even experienced owners*. As a result, they are not recommended for novices and those who do not have time to train and socialize them properly. An adolescent Kuvasz should be able to learn basic obedience commands and consistently respond to them; however the instinctive need to investigate strangers and protect its owner may cause the Kuvasz to act independently when off leash and ignore the calls of a frustrated handler. Finally, a potential owner should refrain from purchasing a Kuvasz if barking will be a problem at the home. While not all Kuvaszok are prone to barking (socializing them will define what is a threat), many of them fulfill their guardian role by vocally warning off potential threats, both real and imagined. On the other hand, many of these qualities make the Kuvasz excellent guardians for sheep or large estates.* The Kuvasz has a very special, close connection to his owner.*


----------



## goatsnmore (Jan 11, 2012)

I would be happy to help you with your questions--I have over 50 years of dog experience, and over 35 years with LGDs.
 I would suggest Anatolians or crosses of ASDs.
I have too much information to post here, but if you send me a message, I would be happy to respond. We do have started dogs available most of the time.....

You may also email me directly at mary    kellogg at gmail dot com (remove spaces and replace the dot properly!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't remember what breed cmjust0 has but you may want to PM him and find out.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8414


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 11, 2012)

Tibetan Mastiff?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

Does this mean you lost Rolly?  


I like the Boerboel.  We have friends with Komondors and they love them.  Also a goat friend that uses a Maremma.  



 Maybe you'll end up with a cross breed or a mix of a LGD breeds.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with the Tibetan Mastiff. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/tibetanmastiff.htm I hope Roley is still in the fight, sorry if he isn't. I hope you will let us know the breed you pick, and pictures?


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, Rolley is still alive but he will be limited so we will need more dogs to help him out.  Looked up the Sar's and they are interesting but there are none around me.  The closest is Indiana and they won't have any more pups until next year.  Kuvacz is also a possibility but not too many around me either, lol.  Tibetan Mastiff though awesome isn't very common in these parts  Closest for them is Canada or China.

I'm actually considering a mix or using Lady, she is still young and could be socalized with sheep and goats.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 11, 2012)

I've always wanted to pair an Anatolian with a GP and see what they could accomplish together.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 11, 2012)

I know you said "beefier than a GP", but I had a blue Heeler that turned into a whirling,  fighting ball of fur, teeth and claws any time a varmit came around the cows or the house. His official name was Spot but I called him buzzsaw. Spot took no crap from anything on 4 feet, but getting him sewed up so many times sure got expensive.  Gone now, and I need to find another.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

One of our best farm dogs is a Pit/Chow/Lab cross.  He's never picked a fight in his life but will finish any that are started with him.  Nothing gets in the yard/house if I don't want to but I can call him down if that response isn't required.   He is incredibly gentle with the rabbits, chickens, goats etc and will come to the back door and give me his alert bark if one of our rescue dogs is bothering them. I watched him drive her off of a baby robin and then he picked it up in his mouth and brought it to me.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

77 I saw one of these on here could not find it so I went to google, I love these

http://www.monstermalak.com/Home_Page.php

turkish BOZ shepard


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jan 11, 2012)

77Herford,,,,  Few dogs could begin to gather the courage to engage a Boz Shepherd.  Just my opinion though.

And, they are a dog that will coddle and care for a baby goat.  My female Boz allows an orphan goat to sleep in the doghouse with her pups.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Monster_Malak/MonsterStand.jpg
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums...69646267262_668777262_5866162_3649323_n-1.jpg
> 
> ...


Thank you for chiming in.  I saw your thread once and fell in love with your dogs. 
 your lgd are beautiful


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Monster_Malak/MonsterStand.jpg
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums...69646267262_668777262_5866162_3649323_n-1.jpg
> 
> ...


I was hoping you would post.  I love Kuvaczs but am truly impressed with your dogs.  Like Autumnprairie I've visited your thread several times.  

77, seriously look into this breed.

K


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jan 12, 2012)

The Boz Shepherd are not a dog for every owner or situation.  They are a very loving and trusted dog with your family, but can be defensive of you or your farm if not socialized.

I take my dogs into town to many crowded places to ensure they will accept people.  They are intelligent, and learn quickly.

I will gladly talk with anyone that would like to figure out if the Boz would be a good dog for them.

They are alot of dog, and need to be owned responsibly.  
But if large predator or dog intervention is needed, they have the physical ability.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2012)

The Boz looks like a wonderful dog but it is my understanding there are only about 10 of them in the US.  Hopefully Monster can correct me if i am wrong.  I don't think that number includes Monster's pups though....... 

When are we going to get to see pictures of the puppies!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your help.  We have settled with two Spanish Mastiffs that are already 2 years old and fully trained.  Yes, they were pricey but it saves us two years of work.  I'm driving out to meet them right now and get to know them with my friend.  My Wife and other friend P will be taking care of the farm while I'm gone.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

Please post pics when you get them?   I was going to suggest the breed, after reading, but they said there was very few in the US available.  They seem like a great breed!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats on your new LGD


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, My Goodness!!!!  What a hunk of hound!!!  Is that one of the ones you just purchased or just a photo of the breed?  If it is yours, how socialized do they seem to be or do they need some work?  Friendly to humans?  Easy to train for obedience?  

The reason I ask is just imagine having to take one to the vet and you can't control him there?  What in the world would you do but just hang on for the ride?    

He's beautiful!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Oh, My Goodness!!!!  What a hunk of hound!!!  Is that one of the ones you just purchased or just a photo of the breed?  If it is yours, how socialized do they seem to be or do they need some work?  Friendly to humans?  Easy to train for obedience?
> 
> The reason I ask is just imagine having to take one to the vet and you can't control him there?  What in the world would you do but just hang on for the ride?
> 
> He's beautiful!


X2


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 12, 2012)

That's one beautiful dog!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_cream_spanish_mastiff.jpg


Wow, that is a lot of dog. Hope that it all turns out for you. Thank you for the picture.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jan 12, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

He looks like he just ate one of my BOZ!!!!!!

Bet those Pitbulls will leave little piles of poop at your fence.

Man, that is one massive dog.  Congrats!!

WOW















  They are 5 weeks old now, and weigh around 10 pounds.

Have more pictures on my website.

Love that Spanish Mastiff though,,,,, Talking about MASS!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He looks like he just ate one of my BOZ!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 I want one they are so cute, but having only an acre is not fair to one of them.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 12, 2012)

When I first started reading this thread, this page was what came to mind... http://www.lgdnevada.com/Spanish_Mastiffs.php
So glad you found what you were looking for.  I hope they work out well for you and I am sure they are well worth the investment.  Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations.  Massive dogs.  

Wishing you all the luck with them.   And pricey, nah, well thought out investment.  



K


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 12, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Oh, My Goodness!!!!  What a hunk of hound!!!  Is that one of the ones you just purchased or just a photo of the breed?  If it is yours, how socialized do they seem to be or do they need some work?  Friendly to humans?  Easy to train for obedience?
> 
> The reason I ask is just imagine having to take one to the vet and you can't control him there?  What in the world would you do but just hang on for the ride?
> 
> He's beautiful!


Well as I said previously they are trained already with Sheep and Goats.  They are well socialized and over the next couple of weeks I will be bonding with them.  I will also socialize them with our dogs and animals.

Oh and that is Sundance and Butch looks the same so I'm going to give them different color collars so I can tell them apart for now.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

LOVE the names!    Excellent choices.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 13, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations!  That is one gorgeous animal!!! 

My anatolian pups look so similar (especially from a distance) that they got different color collars.  Eli is blue, Isaac is red.


----------

